# modifying bead applicator



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

<a href="http://www.betterthanevertools.com/products.php?expandable=8&name=Red_Diamond_Outside_Applicator&category=Red_Diamond">http://www.betterthanevertools.com/products.php?expandable=8&name=Red_Diamond_Outside_Applicator&category=Red_Diamond</a><br><br> I'm thinking of how to modify my bead applicator. i have never been happy with how far away from the corner it puts the mud. i seem to get blisters from time to time (any is more than i want). one thing i have considered is losing the middle wheels and cutting off maybe 3/16" from the middle section and seeing if that helps. the other is to again lose the middle wheels and bore out the hole bigger and machine a groove to expand the bead of mud. i'm just nervous to try because i don't want to make it useless. maybe i'm better of craigslisting it and getting one of the tape pro ones that cazna showed awhile back.<br>


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Your link didn't work. It seems that in the OP's, when you try to make a link, they get screwed up, unless you correct them after posting them. I've had that happen. Another fix that's needed to this site.

I'm assuming you're meaning this one: http://www.leadingedgedrywall.com/ItemDetails.aspx?item_id=4510

If it is, then if the outside wheels can handle things well enough without the inside ones, I'd try taking them off and notching the mud flow wider, if you're getting blisters on the inside of the paper.

The Tapepro one you're thinking of getting is I believe the one 2buck forwarded to me to try. I forwarded it on to mudshark the other week to try as well. I was waiting to add my assessment to his.

One thing I found is that it almost doesn't leave enough mud to the outsides when using it for paper/metal, unless you slow down and are a bit careful with how much you put on almost every cm/inch of the way. In defense of it, I believe it was made to put on plastic bead, which it should do well enough.

The one I'm using for paper/metal is Columbia's: http://www.walltools.com/store/columbia-taping-tools-outside-90-degree-mud-applicator-cext90.html

It puts on more than enough, and is forgiving in the amount the mud you might short in a place or 2. I use it for both 90 and bullnose paper/metal.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

yes that is the one i meant


----------

